
The 'Affordable Housing' Fraud (2015) - shawndumas
http://jewishworldreview.com/cols/sowell100115.php3
======
pink_dinner
Housing is also expensive in SF because of height restrictions on the
buildings. It's funny that such a progressive city is always looking for
reasons why housing is so expensive, but refuse to believe it's one if their
own laws.

